# Setting songs as ringtones on Iphone?



## ryandoc

Hey people,

Slowly getting to grips with my new Iphone. Have figured out how to get songs on it from my I-Tunes. However I am absolutely amazed to find out that you can't simply set these songs as ringtones (seems like a massive letdown for an iphone / ipod).

Is there anyway of doing this? I have read some guides online but I need it in an idiots guide way lol.

Oh and the phone is on O2 and is NOT jailbroken etc

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JasonRS

You need to create a 30-40 second ringtone file ( .m4r ) in either Garage Band, if you're on a mac, or some other tool like iringer if you're on a PC


----------



## ryandoc

ok I had heard of this garage band but I'm not Mac. So if I Google iringer and take it from there it will let me create ringtones from my existing songs?

Still can't believe it won't let me use songe in my library, I mean it plays them so can't be that hard to use them for ringtones!!

Thanks


----------



## Bigpikle

I tried garage band and found no way to make a ringtone from a song. If you made a song up on GB you could send it to your iPhone, but you couldnt take a mp3 etc and turn it to a ringtone


----------



## JasonRS

Bigpikle said:


> I tried garage band and found no way to make a ringtone from a song. If you made a song up on GB you could send it to your iPhone, but you couldnt take a mp3 etc and turn it to a ringtone


It's a piece of p!ss!! With GB you get to select the part of the track you want to use, not sure about the other solutions.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1358

with pictures :thumb:

http://lifehacker.com/software/how-...e-ringtones-the-free-and-apple-way-334073.php

And iRinger's here

http://www.iringer.net/


----------

